# [SOFTWARE] Error al Compilar Wine y Picasa [SOLUCIONADO]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas!

Intente compilar Picasa y me da un error al iniciar referido a los 64 bits. Tengo Picasa en otra maquina similar sin problemas.

Leyendo vi que existia una relacion con Wine, tal vez me equivoque pero al intentar compilarlo me da un error:

Error del Wine:

```
                 

 * econf: updating wine-1.2.1/tools/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating wine-1.2.1/tools/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.2.1/work/wine-1.2.1/configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib32 --sysconfdir=/etc/wine --with-alsa --without-capi --without-cms --with-cups --with-curses --without-esd --without-fontconfig --without-gnutls --without-gphoto --without-gsm --without-hal --without-jack --without-jpeg --without-ldap --without-mpg123 --without-nas --without-openal --with-opengl --with-openssl --with-oss --with-png --with-pthread --without-sane --disable-tests --with-freetype --with-x --without-xcomposite --without-xinerama --without-xml --without-xslt --with-wine64=../wine64

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.2.1/work/wine32':

configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use `--host'.

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.2.1/work/wine32/config.log

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-1.2.1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3397:  Called do_configure '32' '--with-wine64=../wine64'

 *   environment, line 1038:  Called econf '--sysconfdir=/etc/wine' '--with-alsa' '--without-capi' '--without-cms' '--with-cups' '--with-curses' '--without-esd' '--without-fontconfig' '--without-gnutls' '--without-gphoto' '--without-gsm' '--without-hal' '--without-jack' '--without-jpeg' '--without-ldap' '--without-mpg123' '--without-nas' '--without-openal' '--with-opengl' '--with-openssl' '--with-oss' '--with-png' '--with-pthread' '--without-sane' '--disable-tests' '--with-freetype' '--with-x' '--without-xcomposite' '--without-xinerama' '--without-xml' '--without-xslt' '--with-wine64=../wine64'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/wine-1.2.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/wine-1.2.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.2.1/work/wine-1.2.1'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/wine-1.2.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.2.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/wine-1.2.1:

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-1.2.1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3397:  Called do_configure '32' '--with-wine64=../wine64'

 *   environment, line 1038:  Called econf '--sysconfdir=/etc/wine' '--with-alsa' '--without-capi' '--without-cms' '--with-cups' '--with-curses' '--without-esd' '--without-fontconfig' '--without-gnutls' '--without-gphoto' '--without-gsm' '--without-hal' '--without-jack' '--without-jpeg' '--without-ldap' '--without-mpg123' '--without-nas' '--without-openal' '--with-opengl' '--with-openssl' '--with-oss' '--with-png' '--with-pthread' '--without-sane' '--disable-tests' '--with-freetype' '--with-x' '--without-xcomposite' '--without-xinerama' '--without-xml' '--without-xslt' '--with-wine64=../wine64'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  557:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/wine-1.2.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/wine-1.2.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.2.1/work/wine-1.2.1'

```

Mi emerge --info

```
LinuxAlPoder pablo # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Mar 2011 23:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/"

LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es es_AR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync8.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 64bit X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdda cdr cli cracklib crypt cups custom-optimization cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr embedded extras ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 java kde lame lastfm lm_sensors lzma mmx modules mp3tunes mp4 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3support readline sensord session sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg sysfs tcpd udev unicode usb webkit wma xorg xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel nvidia" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_AR" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Cuando lo corro me arroja este error

```
/usr/bin/picasa: línea 122: /opt/google/picasa/3.0/bin/picasasplash: No existe el fichero o el directorio

```

Ideas?

Gracias de antemanoLast edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Tue Mar 15, 2011 12:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

Mira el último mensaje de https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-868277.html

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Verifique esto:

```
Executable file formats / Emulations  ---> [*] IA32 Emulation
```

Lo tenia activado pero no lo que colgaba de el, que era solamente una linea.

```

LinuxAlPoder pablo # grep -i ia32 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

```

Estoy recompilando el kernel a ver si el problema era ese.

De todos mi kernel estaba igual en esa parte que el de otro equipo con el que no tuve inconveniente, mis arquitectura y todo identico practicamente.

Alguna otra idea de que puede ser?

Gracias

----------

## johnlu

Esto lo solucionó para mí:

```
emerge --sync

cp -r /lib/* /lib64/

mv -rf /lib

ln -s /lib64 /lib

emerge -avq sys-libs/glibc

emerge -avq `qfile -C /lib | awk '{print $1}' | grep -v glibc`

```

Aquí tienes mi comentario sobre este error en bugzilla.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Yo hice otra cosa, recompile gcc, glibc, dos paquetes de emul* que dice la pagina de wine, wine, picasa y todo funciono. 

El kernel no era mi problema al menos.

----------

## johnlu

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Yo hice otra cosa, recompile gcc, glibc, dos paquetes de emul* que dice la pagina de wine, wine, picasa y todo funciono. 
> 
> El kernel no era mi problema al menos.

 

Sí, yo tampoco tuve que tocar nada del kernel.

----------

